# Dog is Terrified of brush



## WillowWoods (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a 3 year old border collie mix named Willow. Willow is terrified of being brushed. She will not let a brush get anywhere near her. I have tried brushing her when she is eating her favourite food - peanut butter - but when a brush is around she won't go near it. I have even tried exposure therapy. I have tried first putting her in the same room as the brush. Then I put the brush close to her, but I can't brush her. The only way we can is by one person holding her down and the other brushing her. And I don't want to do that anymore. And being brushed stresses her out, making her shed even more, It's a lose lose situation. Can anyone help her?


----------



## firefly (Feb 1, 2012)

I would try to do the exposure again, but not even attempt to brush her at all. Have the brush in one hand, and give her an awesome treat with the other. Do that for awhile without trying to brush her until she isn't nervous to take the treat with the brush in the other hand. Let her sniff it and reward her for it. Leave it out all the time so she sees it's really nothing that is a big deal. Then gradually do a quick brush, praise and treat her. Good luck!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

Zoey get's weirded out by brushes too, for some reason I tried a curry comb on her, and she loves it. It's flexible, so it probably feels more like being petted than being brushed.

Amazon had a couple brushes that might help, Kakadu makes a palm pin brush. There's also a comment from a lady with a Sheltie who had success with it.... and Four Paws makes a "Love Glove" Pin brush glove for long haired dogs.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

What kind of brush are you using? I agree with Zoeys Mommy--if you're using a slicker, try a pin brush. Not a lot of dogs like slickers, and you have to be careful when using them (even "soft" slickers) because you can actually brush burn the skin. I have 3 dogs, and none of them need a slicker brush. Pin brush and a comb works just fine  And if you're going to try desensitation, make sure you're _NOT MAKING A BIG DEAL OF IT_. Don't try to sneak in, saying "oh it's Okkkkkk" and stuff like that. Be matter of fact and confident. If you are, a lot of dogs will take a cue from your relaxed nature and relax themselves  (If you run into a mat, tease it out gently or cut it out, don't pull on it if you can help it.) There are certain dogs that cannot tolerate having their hair pulled at all; those dogs get mats completely thinned out or the mat gets shaved out.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Try using a greyhound comb or a rake, something that looks quite different than the brush she's not thrilled with. Do a very short swipe then take her for a walk or car ride, or feed her, so it's part of the routine. Daily. Make it short and sweet and don't pull on her or get too rough, then do something fun each time. If you need to leash her first do that, and then just increase the time you spend on grooming slowly. Also do it as part of 'massage' when she is tired and wants to snuggle up, just slip the comb out and do a quick pass, then continue petting her.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

Treating our dog during and after nail trimming has helped with her fears, maybe that can help in this case as well.


----------

